# New HDD installed... kernel sees it, gentoo doesn't

## Deathwing00

I have bought a new HDD and made some changes in my system. My first disk works 100% fine, hda with 4 partitions and so... 

Now I have my new HDD in hdb, the kernel detects it, but it appears not in /dev/ nor in /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/

My DVD-ROM and CD-RW drives work perfectly, clearly detected... what's going on? Any ideas?

Sorry if I duplicated the thread... but search produces only garbage topics... totally useless to me.

TIA

----------

## steveb

how do you know the kernel is detecting the new disc? maybe you are searching in the wrong place?

can you post the output of:

```
or i in a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z ; do [ -e /dev/hd${i} ] && echo -ne "\n\n\n" && ls -l /dev/hd${i} && fdisk -l /dev/hd${i} ; done
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Deathwing00

 *steveb wrote:*   

> how do you know the kernel is detecting the new disc? maybe you are searching in the wrong place?
> 
> can you post the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The kernel does detect it, because when it boots, it shows up!

hdb: Maxtor blah blah

but the /dev and ide/... are empy

(your script does not work... unexpected syntax: do & done)

----------

## bombcar

The first word should be "for" as in "for a in b. ...."

-Tom

----------

## Deathwing00

 *bombcar wrote:*   

> The first word should be "for" as in "for a in b. ...."
> 
> -Tom

 

Thank you.

BlackHat root # for i in a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z ; do [ -e /dev/hd${i} ] && echo -ne "\n\n\n" && ls -l /dev/hd${i} && fdisk -l /dev/hd${i} ; done

```

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           32 Sep 13 18:24 /dev/hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

Disk /dev/hda: 40.9 GB, 40992473088 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4983 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1        1946    15631213+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2   *        1947        3986    16386300    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda3            3987        4866     7068600    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda4            4867        4983      939802+  82  Linux swap

```

And there goes my syslog:

```

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: VP_IDE: default first interface base=0x01f0, second interface base=0x170

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xec08-0xec0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hda: FUJITSU MPG3409AH E, ATA DISK drive

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hdc: CREATIVECD-RW RW121032E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-117 0107, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: blk: queue c0183604, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hda: host protected area => 1

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: hda: 80063424 sectors (40992 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4983/255/63, UDMA(1$

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: Partition check:

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Sep 13 16:24:18 BlackHat kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

```

----------

## steveb

this is strange! you should have /dev/hdb!

maybe the /dev/hdb link is not created correctly? what do you get when you search for "disc" in the /dev/ide directroy?

```
find /dev/ide/ -iname disc -exec fdisk -l {} \;
```

maybe you have the kernel option "hdb=ide-scsi" activated? then the disc would be under the /dev/scsi directory:

```
find /dev/scsi/ -iname disc -exec fdisk -l {} \;
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Deathwing00

 *steveb wrote:*   

> this is strange! you should have /dev/hdb!
> 
> maybe the /dev/hdb link is not created correctly? what do you get when you search for "disc" in the /dev/ide directroy?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perhaps you have hit! I have hdb=ide-scsi because there was a cdrom drive there... I'll tell you after I reboot... in 2 or 3 days  :Wink:  150 packages left to be updated (emerge -u world)

I was out to Greece for a month so I lost my updates.  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

150 packages? hmmmm.... i am just reinstalling the notebook of one of my employees (ahhh... stupid me! tested some stuff with the new kernel and WOOM!! gone is the filesystem! shit!! reinstall time!) and she got serval 100 packages! anyway... installing this notebook and doing other work on saturday!?!?!?!? i am getting old  :Wink: 

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Deathwing00

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 150 packages? hmmmm.... i am just reinstalling the notebook of one of my employees (ahhh... stupid me! tested some stuff with the new kernel and WOOM!! gone is the filesystem! shit!! reinstall time!) and she got serval 100 packages! anyway... installing this notebook and doing other work on saturday!?!?!?!? i am getting old 
> 
> cheers
> 
> SteveB

 

The older... the more mature... the wiser!  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   150 packages? hmmmm.... i am just reinstalling the notebook of one of my employees (ahhh... stupid me! tested some stuff with the new kernel and WOOM!! gone is the filesystem! shit!! reinstall time!) and she got serval 100 packages! anyway... installing this notebook and doing other work on saturday!?!?!?!? i am getting old 
> 
> cheers
> 
> SteveB 
> ...

 

* LOL * in german i would say: Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.

wich means (i try to translate it...): Your word in god's ear.

cheers

SteveB

btw: does it work now?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*    *steveb wrote:*   150 packages? hmmmm.... i am just reinstalling the notebook of one of my employees (ahhh... stupid me! tested some stuff with the new kernel and WOOM!! gone is the filesystem! shit!! reinstall time!) and she got serval 100 packages! anyway... installing this notebook and doing other work on saturday!?!?!?!? i am getting old 
> 
> cheers
> 
> SteveB 
> ...

 

Wait 2 or 3 more days and I'll tell you... but it's the most probable... you'll have news from me (after I update the 130 packages left)

----------

## Deathwing00

All right, I had the opportunity to reboot, so this is what I did and yes. Successful! Thank you for your help. Danke schön!!!

----------

## steveb

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> All right, I had the opportunity to reboot, so this is what I did and yes. Successful! Thank you for your help. Danke schön!!!

 Bitte schön  :Wink: 

----------

